# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Studienfachwechsel wegen Prpkurs...?

## Reinhard

Hallo,
ich bin 28 Jahre alt und studiere Zahnmedizin. Bin im 4.Semester, bzw. komme jetzt ins 5.  
Habe mein Abi auf dem 2.Bildungsweg gemacht, weil es immer mein Traum war zu studieren.
Das Problem ist nur: Zahn- oder Tiermedizin....  :Hh?:  
Hatte mich letztenendes fr Zahnmed. entschieden, weil man das in meinem Wohnort studieren konnte (Partner, Family und Freunde am gleichen Ort!!!!).
Fr Tiermedizin htte ich umziehen mssen.....

Im Wintersemester habe ich VERSUCHT Anatomie zu machen. Ich hatte aber furchtbare Probleme beim Prpkurs. Mir war immer bel, leicht schwindelig....ich hatte andauernd Albtrume.....hatte pltzlich Probleme mit allem "Krperlichen", weil ich immer die Schnitte vor mir gesehen habe....hatte auch zuvor noch nie eine Leiche gesehen......den 1.Teil habe ich trotzdem erfolgreich hinter mich bekommen....aber wir Zahnis machen im 2.Teil ja nur noch den Kopf......als ich das erste Mal in den Raum rein bin....bin ich sofort rckwrts wieder raus.........das konnte ich nicht!!!!
Seitdem bin ich nicht wieder hin........Den Kurs nochmal zu machen, ist fr mich der absolute Horror!!!! 
Jetzt berlege ich wieder, ob ich doch versuchen soll zu Tiermedizin zu wechseln....tote Tiere gehen mir nicht ganz so nahe......oder vielleicht bin ich einfach ungeeignet fr Medizin berhaupt??? Wei nicht mehr weiter.........



 :Nixweiss:

----------


## nightingale

Hallo, das klingt ja so, als wrt ihr beim Prpkurs total ins kalte Wasser geworfen worden? Wie erging es denn den anderen?
Ist doch klar, dass der Umgang mit der Leiche nicht gerade leicht fllt und man sich, gerade in der Anfangszeit, sehr unwohl fhlt. 
Habt ihr denn einen Ansprechpartner, zB. der Dozent? Er hat doch sicher Erfahrung mit solchen Situationen. 
Du bist doch sicher nicht der einzige, dem es so geht. Viele sprechen ja auch nicht darber. 
Bei uns ging das ganz langsam am 1. Tag und es war auch ein Seelsorger dabei, der auch ber die ganzen beiden Semester fr uns ansprechbar war. 

Letztendlich hat es mir geholfen, unsere "Leiche" nicht als Leiche oder Prparat, sondern als das Vermchtnis eines Krperspenders, der sich fr uns zur Verfgung gestellt hat, anzunehmen. 

Probier es doch noch mal, vielleicht etwas langsamer diesmal und nach Rcksprache mit einer kompetenten Person. Du bist nicht der einzige und deswegen gleich einen Studienfachwechsel zu machen, wre schade, denn deine Reaktion zeugt doch von Menschlichkeit und das ist es doch, was unseren Beruf letztendlich ausmacht.

----------


## Reinhard

hallo Nightingale,

vielen Dank fr Deine Antwort! 
Vorbereitung? Nein, ich finde wir sind absolut ins kalte Wasser geworfen worden. Ich habe mit vielen meiner Kommilitonen darber gesprochen. Ein paar haben sofort das Handtuch deswegen geworfen. Andere hatten berhaupt gar keine Probleme- oder nur am allerersten Tag!
Der erste Tag war auch wirklich schrecklich. Man kommt in diesen Raum rein- 30 Tische mit Leiche- alles sehr eng und man mu ziemlich nah dran vorbeigehen...um den Tisch zu finden, an dem man eingeteilt war.
Dann kommt der Vorprpper, erzhlt uns kurz, da Formalin die Handschuhe undicht macht bei lngerem Kontakt.....dann sollte jeder die Leiche an markanten  Punkten (z.B. Schlsselbein, Brustkorb etc.) berhren....und dann kam schon der erste Lngsschnitt.....und gleich 4 Stunden......fand es und finde es einfach grauenhaft!
Wir hatten eine sehr dnne, mnnliche Leiche. Am Nebentisch war eine sehr mollige, weibliche Leiche. Zu Beginn, wenn das Fettgewebe abgeschabt wird, wurden wir dann immer von unsern Nachbarn beneidet und hrten allerlei Flche wie z.B.: "Warum kriegen wir blo so ne Fette?!" usw.
Da hat keiner der Assis oder Profs was gesagt, der eine fand das sogar lustig!  :Oh nee...:   Ich kam damit gar nicht zurecht und war total entsetzt! Da gibt es Menschen, die ihren Krper fr uns Studis spenden, und dann beschwert sich noch jemand ber die krperliche Verfassung?! 
Dann gab es da Typen, die vor allem die Geschlechter der Frauen inspizierten. Bei einer weiblichen Leiche meinten sie dann, da diese wohl viele Kinder bekommen oder Prostituierte gewesen sein mu, sonst knne es doch so nicht aussehen.....
Das mu man sich mal vorstellen!!! Und das sind zuknftige Zahnrzte!!! Ich habe mich furchtbar darber aufgeregt. Aber scheinbar als Einzige!!! Als ich mich emprte, kamen von  meinen Kommilitonen nur Sprche wie ."mein Gott, bleib mal cool! Nimm das doch nicht so ernst!" oder "Wenn man das hier alles mit Humor nimmt, ist es viel leichter zu verarbeiten!"
Finde das absolut unmenschlich!
Wir hatten auch keinen Seelsorger o..! Hab mich einmal versucht mit meinem Prof darber zu unterhalten, der sofort zu mir meinte: "Wenn man das hier noch nicht mal aushlt, dann ist Medizin aber absolut das Falsche!"
Es ist aber nicht so, da ich Probleme htte, Blut zu sehen....(sieht man in dem Kurs ja auch nicht!)...aber bei OPs macht so ein Schnitt mehr Sinn, man hilft dem Patienten dadurch. Beim Prppen allerdings, macht mans quasi nur fr sich....Ich habe auch ein ethisches Problem so einen Menschen auseinanderzunehmen....War der Halspartie zugeteilt, und hatte immer wieder das Gefhl, da sich das Auge bewegt....

Ich wei nicht, warum dieser Kurs so furchtbar fr mich ist. Vielleicht liegt es an dem respektlosen Verhalten meiner Kommilitonen gegenber der Leichen. Vielleicht aber auch an der sehr geringen Vorbereitung durch Profs auf diesen Kurs. Vielleicht auch an allem zusammen....
Jedenfalls gehrt es zu den schlimmsten Erlebnissen meines Lebens und ich wei nicht wie ich es noch einmal ganz berstehen soll! 

*Sorry, da es so lange geworden ist!*  :Blush:

----------


## Honigkaefer

Hallo,

Letztlich kannst nur Du entscheiden wie Du Dich in dem Fall am Besten verhlst. Ich muss sagen mir ist es auch extrem schwer gefallen den anderen bei diesen *Sprchen* zuzuhren. Aber ich hatte nicht das Problem mit den toten Krpern.

Versuch vielleicht am ehesten in Dich reinzuhorchen...
-Warum komme ich damit nicht klar?
-Warum habe ich ein Problem mit einem toten Menschen?
-Warum lasse ich mir die Sprche so zu Herzen gehen?

Und versuch Dir klarzumachen, dass dieser Mensch der dort vor Dir liegt sicher das Problem so nicht hatte. Denn wer sich nicht mit dem Tod beschftigt spendet nicht seinen Krper.

Zur Zeit scheinst Du Dich da aber auch ein bisschen hineinzusteigern. "Der blanke Horror" Na hrmal, das sind doch keine Monster.

Und zu den Mitstudis. Ich bin besser damit klargekommen, als ich mir klarmachte, dass sie ohne diese Sprche eben nicht da stehen knnten, denn sonst wre es ihnen zu schwer.

Lass den Kopf nicht hngen, aber setz Dich damit auseinander, das ist wichtig.

Lieber Gruss

----------


## nightingale

...fr solche Sprche wren die Leute hier aber fr den Tag aus dem Prpsaal geflogen, wenn der Dozent das mitgekriegt htte. 
Diese Frozzeleien beginnen im Prpsaal und gehen spter im OP weiter...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Challenger

> Ich wei nicht, warum dieser Kurs so furchtbar fr mich ist. Vielleicht liegt es an dem respektlosen Verhalten meiner Kommilitonen gegenber der Leichen. Vielleicht aber auch an der sehr geringen Vorbereitung durch Profs auf diesen Kurs. Vielleicht auch an allem zusammen....


Vielleicht liegt's auch einfach daran, dass du dich in die ganze Sache sehr hineinsteigerst.
Hab den Prpkurs bereits zweimal gemacht (1x als Teilnehmer, 1x als Vorprp) und bisher noch von niemandem gehrt, der wegen derlei Probleme das Handtuch geworfen hat. 

Ein wenig Verunsicherung und eine gesunde Portion Respekt vor den Krperspendern sind ja ok, aber man kann's auch bertreiben ( la "...das Auge hat sich bewegt...") 

Ich wrde dir raten, dich beim Prppen anstatt auf imaginre Muskelzuckungen lieber auf das Fachliche zu konzentrieren. Stell dir den Atlas neben dein Prppgebiet, versuch die Topographie zu begreifen, such Muskelgruppen und Leitungsbahnen. Der Hals ist geradezu prdestiniert fr solche "Detektivarbeit".   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Faust601

> aber bei OPs macht so ein Schnitt mehr Sinn, man hilft dem Patienten dadurch. Beim Prppen allerdings, macht mans quasi nur fr sich....


Vielleicht hilft es dir, wenn du dir klar machst, dass Prppen ganz und gar kein Selbstzweck ist. Es geht darum, die menschliche Anatomie zu lernen, und hierfr ist das eigenhndige Prparieren eine ausgesprochen sinnvolle bung. Sich nur Bilder im Atlas anzuschauen ist bei weitem nicht so effizient wie das Betrachten eines echten menschlichen Prparats und das wiederum ist nicht so effizient wie das eigenhndige Herstellen dieses Prparats.

Natrlich liegt dabei eine menschliche Leiche vor dir, die du nun mit verschiedenen Instrumenten bearbeitest. Eine Mglichkeit, damit umzugehen, wre z.B. Dankbarkeit zu empfinden, dass dieser Mensch sich freiwillig dafr zur Verfgung gestellt hat, dass du an ihm lernen kannst.

Ansonsten: Wie schon erwhnt, sind die von dir beschriebenen derben Witze im Prpsaal absolut nicht OK. Wenn so was passiert, kannst (und sollst) du ruhig sagen, dass du das widerlich und unangebracht findest.

Keine Lsung ist jedoch wahrscheinlich, einfach nicht mehr hinzugehen. Auf diese Weise lufst du quasi nur weg, ohne dich mit der Situation auseinanderzusetzen. Und dann wird deine Angst nur umso grer werden.

Du kannst ja hingehen, dich aber anfangs beim Prppen zurckhalten, dich anfangs im Kurs z.B. mit einem Atlas beschftigen, als nchsten Schritt die Abbildungen mit bereits prparierten Bereichen vergleichen und erst dann selber prppen.

Kopf hoch, du bist nicht der erste, der mit dem Kurs seine Probleme hat. Aber ich habe immer wieder erlebt, dass dies keine ausweglose Situation sein muss.

----------


## Reinhard

Vielen Dank fr Eure aufheiternden und hilfreichen Antworten!  :Top:  

Bin inzwischen sehr motiviert und habe vor, mich bestens auf den Prpkurs vorzubereiten! Ich werde Bcher diesbezglich verschwingen und ganz, ganz viel Anatomie lernen.....und versuche mich ansonsten auch mental darauf einzurichten! Es wre wirklich viel zu schade, wenn ich es nur aus diesem Grund hinwerfe!

Also, irgendwie wirds schon klappen!  ::-stud:

----------


## assi

Hallo Leidensgenosse,
mir steht der Prpkurs noch bevor und ich hoffe, ich habe mir damit nicht zuviel zugemutet. Die meisten Studis sind ja recht cool damit, freuen sich sogar darauf, das kann ich von mir wirklich auch nicht behaupten. Ich glaube,  bei uns ist die Betreuung auch nicht so gut bzw. auf das Fachliche beschrnkt. Man darf z.B. keinen Mundschutz tragen. Blo keine Schwche zeigen, da warten die nur drauf. Von einem Seelsorger kann man nur trumen. Das finde ich brigens eine groartige Idee!
Dumme Sprche sind glaube ich Selbstschutz fr einige Leute aber natrlich sehr fragwrdig.
Ich kann dich jedenfalls sehr gut verstehen und hoffe, dass ich das schaffen kann.
Ich wnsch dir alles Gute, schmei deshalb nicht hin, ich hoffe, ich tu das auch nicht!
L.G.
assi

----------


## Feuerblick

*grins* Ihr macht Euch alle viel zu viele Gedanken ber den mysterisen Prpkurs. Ist doch klar, da ihr dann am Beginn ein mehr als mulmiges Gefhl habt. Dabei ist alles wirklich halb so schlimm und Seelsorger oder gar ein Mundschutz sind schlichtweg nicht vonnten. 
 @Assi: Frag einfach hhere Semester, wann der Prpsaal fr freiwilliges Lernen offen steht und geh dann einfach mal dorthin. Habe ich sogar schon vor meinem Studium gemacht und damit schnell alle ngste vertrieben. Es ist definitiv alles nicht so schlimm, wie man als Auenstehender denkt!!!
 Weiterhin gibt es im Handel diverse Bcher (u.a. eines von Herrn Valerius, der an unserer Uni lehrt) sogar mit DVD, die den Prpkurs und seinen Ablauf zeigen. Kauf dir eines davon und schau es dir an. Dann wirst du schnell merken, wie unntig alle Sorgen waren!

 LG
 Feuerblick

----------


## mandelkeks

also fr mich war der prpkurs auch der schlimmste kurs bisher. aber zu den sprchen deiner kommilitonen wollte ich noch was sagen.man muss immer bedenken, dass das auch eine Abwehrreaktion ist. So wie du und andere leicht schwindlig da drangehen, andere automatisch roboterhaft arbeiten, gibts halt auch viele, die durch Witze damit umgehen. Ich knnte fast sicher sagen, dass diese Typen keine grausamen Menschenverachter sind, auch wenn die sprche so klingen. und.. bedenke mal, viele werden da 19/20 sein. das ist doch ein 
typisches verhalten.        :Meine Meinung: 


ohh hab grad gesehen, die frage ist schon ein halbes jahr alt  :hmmm...:  dann hat sich das wohl eh erledigt!!

----------


## SidVicious

Hi,

obwohl der Thread so alt ist wrde mich doch interessieren, ob Reinhardt den Kurs beendet hat ?

GRu
SidVicious

----------


## Hirnschmalz

Mir gehts genau so, bin im ersten Semester und hab pltzlich Schiss bekommen, als dieser Prrkurs anstand, hab dann noch so ein paar Schaudergeschichten in einem anderen Forum gelesen und bin seit dem gar nicht mehr hingegangen.   :Oh nee...:  
Warscheinlich brauch ich mindestens 3 Anlufe, wobei die Aussentr offen bleiben muss, damit ich evtl. immer schnell wieder rauskomme ...   :Grinnnss!:  

Jetzt hab ich natrlich soviel verpasst, dass das Semester gelaufen ist ...... und vielleicht das ganze Studium  :Nixweiss:  

Schade, htte ich mal frher hier reingeschaut und mir eure mentale Untersttzung reingezogen, vor allen Dingen der Tip mit dem Buch von Valerius und der DVD htte mir vielleicht geholfen und die Info, dass man auch in den Prrsaal kommt ausserhalb der offiziellen Prpzeiten.

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand ein paar mentale Streicheleinheiten verpassen ? Danke.   :Keks:

----------


## Doktor_No

streicheleinheiten? nen tritt in den hintern hast du verdient!!! das semester ist grad mal bisschen mehr als nen monat lang, also hoch mit dem allerwertesten und gib schubrakete! das ist der umfangreichste kurs im ganzen studium, du hast einen studienplatz und gehst nicht hin weil du angst hast? dafr habe ich kein verstndnis! die hrde hat noch jeder genommen, hau rein!

----------


## lilli05

du knntest versuchen dich mit deinem dozenten zusammen zu setzen und das problem zu besprechen. die sind meistens auf solche flle vorbereitet.

----------


## marc27

> der Frauen inspizierten. Bei einer weiblichen Leiche meinten sie dann, da diese wohl viele Kinder bekommen oder Prostituierte gewesen sein mu, sonst knne es doch so nicht aussehen.....
> 
> *Sorry, da es so lange geworden ist!*


ich muss wirklich lachen- typen, die solchen sch... erzhlen, haben
1. entweder noch nie eine echte frau nackt gesehen (ausser im playboy und co
oder
2. habe ihre hose dermassen voll, dass sie blde witze reissen mssen, um die situation zu berstehen.

man darf sich deren sprche niemals zu herzen nehmen...

----------

